# sig 226?



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't see much talk about the 226. There are lots of posts concerning other sigs like the 220, 228, 229, 232, 239, 250, and 2022. Is there something wrong with the 226? I'm asking because I'm this close to buying one!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Not that I've heard of. Just different strokes for different folks. People choose guns for a wide variety of reasons like caliber, price, size, and even availability. I know I chose a P229 over the P226 because of size. The P226 would have been a bit big for CCW, IMO. I'd love to get a P226 some day in the future, especially the Elite. I love that beavertail!


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

there is NOTHING wrong with the P226. I love my P226. It's a great feel, fit, weight, finish...everything! I live in San Diego so there's no chance of getting a CCW, so I chose it over the P229 and smaller guns. No concealed carry= get a bigger gun for HD. It's really based on what caliber you want, how it feels and fits, shoots... can't go wrong with Sig.


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

I like my P-226 a lot, good shooting, acurate pistol. The P-226 is a little big for concealed carry but it can be done. I tend to carry mine more in the winter time.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*you'll love it!*



nailer said:


> I don't see much talk about the 226. There are lots of posts concerning other sigs like the 220, 228, 229, 232, 239, 250, and 2022. Is there something wrong with the 226? I'm asking because I'm this close to buying one!


as the other folks say, its all about what you are looking for... I wouldn't want to carry mine concealed, but its a great gun. I like it because of how I shoot with it. (its personal). What else is on your list? What are your looking for? DevilsJohnson said on another post, "you don't use vice grips to remove spark plugs"... damn, I love that!

-jc


----------



## bill25413 (Jun 1, 2009)

*I like mine.*



nailer said:


> I don't see much talk about the 226. There are lots of posts concerning other sigs like the 220, 228, 229, 232, 239, 250, and 2022. Is there something wrong with the 226? I'm asking because I'm this close to buying one!


 I bought my first gun this Feb, a P226 Equinox .40 cal. I love this gun. It is well balanced, beautiful glow in the dark sights, smooth as butter trigger, and shoots 2" group at 50' Can't say enough good things about it. If I could change only one thing on it I would make it slightly slimmer. I have big hands and still find this weapon slightly bulky, but not enough to complain about.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

......All of the above..I love my P226..It is just so right in every category, except for CCW because it is a full size gun. But great for HD and competition shooting..I do Bowling pins and mini IDPA with it, and it is a winner.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had a P226 9mm for some time now. It shoots well enough a friend I shoot with said after firing 3 rounds that if I ever sold it and I didn't tell him first he would beat me to death.:smt082 It's an exceptional weapon . I use it mostly for range fun but it does carry pretty well too. It's scary accurate. Even when I'm shooting with a few others shooting Sigs they all want to shoot mine. It's not any special Sig or anything..It just shoots..Always.

I haven't seen a 226 yet that was not a quality weapon well worth the money and then some. They will eat anything you put in them and the hole it makes is where you aim it..No questions.

Everyone should have one Sig..And a 226 is a great one out of the bunch.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Everyone should have one Sig..And a 226 is a great one out of the bunch.


I beg to differ...everyone should have as many Sigs as one can afford! Or as many as the girlfriend/wife allows! :smt082


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Not much talk because they're a relatively old model like the beretta 92's.. Infact they were the Beretta's other competition during the trials that led to the military going to the 92's due to cost, etc.. Though the Sigs are also very much involved in military and law-enforcement right in there with the beretta's these days.

But the 226 is just your basic full-size 4.5" 9mm/.40SW pistol.. Nothing fancy about it except now they have rails... 

They are:
Solid as a rock,
All business, nothing fancy and ain't pretty by no means,
About as accurate a pistol out of the box as you can buy,
Basic Sig hammer pistol with great triggers the more you shoot,
Kind of a big heavy gun for concealed carry, but some do anyway because they're trustworthy,
Hold a crapload of rounds.

So reliable at doing their job it's basically boring... Which is why there's not much to say about 'em except yippee!! when someone buys one.  Basically Sigs are sold by their reputation, whether or not their current guns are as good, but a nice old trusty 226 is a like that favorite tool that you've had forever but it just won't give up the ghost.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TitanCi said:


> I beg to differ...everyone should have as many Sigs as one can afford! Or as many as the girlfriend/wife allows! :smt082


works for me. :smt023


----------



## perrycounty (Jun 2, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I've had a P226 9mm for some time now. It shoots well enough a friend I shoot with said after firing 3 rounds that if I ever sold it and I didn't tell him first he would beat me to death.:smt082 It's an exceptional weapon . I use it mostly for range fun but it does carry pretty well too. It's scary accurate. Even when I'm shooting with a few others shooting Sigs they all want to shoot mine. It's not any special Sig or anything..It just shoots..Always.
> 
> I haven't seen a 226 yet that was not a quality weapon well worth the money and then some. They will eat anything you put in them and the hole it makes is where you aim it..No questions.
> 
> Everyone should have one Sig..And a 226 is a great one out of the bunch.


Agree 100%.. Had a 226 years ago and sold it..stupid move I know...but just last month I finally bought another Sig... an 226 Elite 9mm... beautiful gun...


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd said:


> Not that I've heard of. Just different strokes for different folks. People choose guns for a wide variety of reasons like caliber, price, size, and even availability. I know I chose a P229 over the P226 because of size. The P226 would have been a bit big for CCW, IMO. I'd love to get a P226 some day in the future, especially the Elite. I love that beavertail!


For the most part, what Todd said. I own a P229 for the same reasons.

I do find it kinda strange the P226 and P229 share the same capacity; I could feel myself wanting a couple extra rounds if I am willing to add an inch to the barrel. Still, if it's anything like my P229, it's got to be a hell of a weapon.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The 229 is an excellent weapon. Great size for carry and it will reach out and touch the target at ranges that usually surprise the new to Sig shooter. don't carry my 226 all that much but it's not the size it's that it's a 9mm and I don't often carry a 9mm. Just a personal thing. I do love shooting it though.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

All comes down to preference.

My Sig P226 .40 cal was love at first grip. I look at the 229 (to short) and the 239 (not right) but the 226 was just right!

Love my 226, wouldn't sell it for the world. Bought it new and she's going to stay with my until I die.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

The P226 is hands down one of the best Sig Pistols IMO here is some PORN for you!


----------

